# KrispyKreme Tuesdays Meet (Monthly Meet)



## 06SE-R_CA (Jun 16, 2011)

WHO'S ALL GOING?

Tuesday, July 26 · 9:00pm - 11:30pm
Location	
Krispy Kreme Donuts In Burbank
1521 N Victory Pl,
Burbank, CA
Created By	
Elite AutoSports, Jeremy Lee
More Info	
READ ALL OF IT & Don't Come if you REV in this lot

Host: CrazyBlueCivic & http://elite-autosports.co​m/ & http://www.elitecarparts.c​om/


When: Tuesday July/26/11 at 9pm **MONTHLY**
Address:1521 N Victory Pl, Burbank, CA

START PARKING @ GREAT INDOORS LOT!!
START PARKING @ GREAT INDOORS LOT!!

Why to come to meet: chillax
Have some donuts
Have some panda express
Look at all the rides
Meet some people
Bring back the meet scene
Get some pictures
(Show off your ride)
Details: CHP & BPD is cool with us so don’t mess up that respect
(LEAVE THE STREET MIND AT HOME)

Rule’s: NO BURNOUTS!
NO REVVING!
NO RACING!
NO HATING!
SHOW RESPECT TO PEOPLE SHOPPING
PLEASE KEEP YOUR CARS BELOW 3K
****NO SPEEDING IN THE PARKING LOT***
NO REDLINING 1/2 WHEN LEAVING THE LOT
SHOW RESPECT TO POLICE AND CHP
NO FIGHTING!
PLEASE DONT LITTER


PLEASE BUMP shout outs to (909/818/626/323/661/213) too roll thru

please follow these
Rules: NO BURNOUTS!
NO REVVING!
NO RACING!
NO HATING!
SHOW RESPECT TO PEOPLE SHOPPING
****NO SPEEDING IN THE PARKING LOT***


PLAN B!!!! PLAN B LOCATION: 2901 Los Feliz Blvd, Los Angeles, CA


----------

